# Bajar los dB de una sirena



## J4BIT (May 9, 2020)

Buenas tardes, a ver si me podéis hecha un cable ,quisiera bajar los dB de una sirena de la alarma, ¿como lo puedo hacer para que no suene tan fuerte?¿seria colocando una resistencia en el positivo?

Un saludo


----------



## papirrin (May 9, 2020)

prueba con un potenciometro al positivo como divisor de tension.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2020)

Hola a todos , de pleno acuerdo con Don papirrin lo uso de un potenciometro en série con la bocina es una buena salida donde puedes dosar lo nivel sonoro deseado.
Una segunda opción ( esa no tan técnica) para bajar lo volume generado serias tapar la salida de la bocina con una cinta adesiva plastica.
Seguramente baja consideravelmente  lo volume generado pero con la desvantagen de no si poder ayustar a un nivel deseado.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J4BIT (May 9, 2020)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas,no tengo mucha idea de electrónica ¿seria así?


me valdría este tipo de pontenciometro?  OcioDual Embellecedor Boton Rojo + Potenciometro B10K Lineal 10k para Raspberry Knob 16mm: Amazon.es: Electrónica


Un saludo


----------



## papirrin (May 9, 2020)

prueba asi....


----------



## J4BIT (May 9, 2020)

Vale, pediré el potenciómetro y cuando lo monte os cuento!!!
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## capitanp (May 9, 2020)

prepárate un matafuegos cerca


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2020)

Yo probaría con 100 Ohms


----------



## capitanp (May 9, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo probaría con 100 Ohms




mas fuego


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2020)

100 Ohms en serie


----------



## papirrin (May 9, 2020)

yo probaria con el pote y poner una en serie para limitar... de cuanto?  no se... primero quemaría al pote si no funciona y llamaría a los bomberos para no desperdiciar un extinguidor  

justo estoy haciendo un proyecto con una camara y le puse una sirena como la de la imagen (proyecto de timbre) le puse un pote de 1K justo como el diagrama que puse y ....

suspendan la llamada al 911, si funciona como digo.

si hay desconfianza pongo foto o video, preferentemente poner el pote al 50% para ajustar el sonido, no calienta el pote ni nada.

recordar que no es un consumo constante.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 9, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> "si hay desconfianza pongo foto o video, preferentemente poner el pote al 50% para ajustar el sonido, no calienta el pote ni nada.
> 
> recordar que no es un consumo constante."


Huuuum............ me recordo tener mirado eso de "preset recalientado" en un otro tema un tanto polemico aca por esas latitudes (Foro) , Jajajjjajajajjajajajajaj
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (May 9, 2020)

no se cual seria el resultado de ese tema por convención, pero poner el pote asi es una posible solucion, considerando que una alarma no se activa a cualquier hora y desde mi punto de vista es mejor que se queme la casa o auto con el ladrón adentro a que se salga con la suya


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2020)

No sé ve bien en la foto, pero yo suelo taponar la salida con un trozo de cinta adhesiva.
 Es que a los electrónicos nos gustan las soluciones electrónicas y científicas jajaja
Así para que vuelva a sonar, se despega la cinta y listo.


----------



## papirrin (May 9, 2020)

me quede pensando con el gnd... asi lo probaría:

como dije un pote de 1K preajustado al 50%


----------



## J4BIT (May 9, 2020)

Vale lo probare con el potenciómetro de 1K Ohm al 50% ,no creo que se caliente mucho,pues es una sirena que va a 12v ,mirare si tiene alguna opción desde la centralita de la alarma de ajuste de tiempo sonando.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda
Un saludo
Si luego esta la opción de taparla con cinta jejeje ¡ no se me había ocurrido! lo probare , también probare con 100 Ohms en serie por experimentar.
Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## J4BIT (Jun 27, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> me quede pensando con el gnd... asi lo probaría:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190349
> como dije un pote de 1K preajustado al 50%


Buenas, con el potenciometro regulado al 50% va fenomenal, y aun se le puede quitar más dB!!! Gracias por todo
Un saludo


----------

